# ACS statutory declaration



## herryhrh (Jun 21, 2018)

*Regarding Statutory Declaration for ACS under 189 skilled visa*

Dear expats,

I request your valuable guidance in the preparation of statutory declaration.

My education is B.Tech in computer science. 
I have a total experience of 10 years (all in my current company) in IT playing various roles like development, testing, business analyst, technical lead and a project manager.

I am currently confused with various doubts pertaining to the preparation of Statutory declaration required for filing of ACS.

Can anyone please help me provide some samples of the SD format required for ACS in recent months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

What are your doubts?

This might be a reasonable starting point if you haven't referenced it already (page 13):
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf


----------



## ehsan88 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,

I need statutory declaration /affidavit to be created for one of my experience letter. I live in Islamabad, Pakistan and do not know how to start with the process. If someone from Pakistan has created a statutory declaration, please give me information about it. Like :
What should be the value of stamp paper? e.g Rs 50, Rs 20 or Rs 100. Does the value of stamp paper really matter?

In Notary Public they stamp affidavit with a general stamp stating "Attested - Name of advocate - Notary Public" . Do I need to stamp the statutory declaration?


Thank you in advance


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ehsan88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need statutory declaration /affidavit to be created for one of my experience letter. I live in Islamabad, Pakistan and do not know how to start with the process. If someone from Pakistan has created a statutory declaration, please give me information about it. Like :
> What should be the value of stamp paper? e.g Rs 50, Rs 20 or Rs 100. Does the value of stamp paper really matter?
> ...


I got it done from India but nevertheless, the process should be more or less same.

I got it done on 50/- Rs stamp paper. 
Your Manager/Collague needs to write it in a way he is declaring that -
a. He knows you.
b. He knows what you were working on during your entire tenure.
c. His own details should be there in the affidavit, like title, relation with you, His tenure details in the company, his contact details.

Most important thing about the SD is it should have the word "Sworn before me" and then a signature of a notary should be there, basically Notary guy is telling that yes this affidavit is signed in front of me.

HTH.


----------



## ehsan88 (Apr 5, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> I got it done from India but nevertheless, the process should be more or less same.
> 
> I got it done on 50/- Rs stamp paper.
> Your Manager/Collague needs to write it in a way he is declaring that -
> ...


Thank you very much Ajay Ghale for your reply and guidance.


----------



## springsvision (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi ehsan88, you can also use affidavit.me to generate the format for statutory declaration, just enter your details and job description.


----------



## srikant.srikant (May 31, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> I got it done from India but nevertheless, the process should be more or less same.
> 
> I got it done on 50/- Rs stamp paper.
> Your Manager/Collague needs to write it in a way he is declaring that -
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Who did the typing of your SD? Did you go to sub registrar before going to Notary officer?

Thanks,
Shrikant


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

It was my manager who did that as I am not in India. If you go to any Notary (BDA complex in Bangalore), they will be able to create the letter on a stamp paper and then your manager/colleague can sign it in front of Notary.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

srikant.srikant said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Who did the typing of your SD? Did you go to sub registrar before going to Notary officer?
> 
> ...


There are many online services available to get an e-stamp paper. It might depend on the state, I did in Karnataka. You can fill the fisrt party and second party details and pay the amount, they will send the stamp paper with the details in courier. Printing can be done by anyone. Just take a xerox of the stamp paper and try printing on it by adjusting margins and spacing. I kept first page as stamp paper and other pages in plain A4 paper. Printed only on one side
I used notarykart for getting the stamp paper. There are many other websites also.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

ajay_ghale said:


> I got it done from India but nevertheless, the process should be more or less same.
> 
> I got it done on 50/- Rs stamp paper.
> Your Manager/Collague needs to write it in a way he is declaring that -
> ...


I am doing the declaration in US and here the notary told me that it can be in a plain A4 size paper. Is that true?

Also, my reference letters, transcripts, passport all have more than one page. When I do notary certified, do I have to do in all pages of each document or only the last page?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

iaquil said:


> I am doing the declaration in US and here the notary told me that it can be in a plain A4 size paper. Is that true?
> 
> Also, my reference letters, transcripts, passport all have more than one page. When I do notary certified, do I have to do in all pages of each document or only the last page?


I think first should be OK as Notary have confirmed it, Howvere there are plenty of people who are in states and getting the docs prepared for ACS, they can tell you better.

For 2nd question, True copy should be mentioned on every page not just the last one.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a question on Assessment and future DIBP verification incase if I have to go through.

I work for Wipro and HR denied giving me a letter with RnR mentioned in it.

For the whole tenure of work with wipro which is 2.5 yrs I was on bench for 6+ monts and unpaid leave for 5+ months and maternity for 6 months.

Now For me to get SD, one of my colleagues ‘ A’ agreed to give me SD, but only for the recent months , she has been working with me. She joined wipro before me but was not a part of my project

Another of my colleague ‘B’ might be willing to give me another SD for the tenure I worked with her but not sure if she would give me for the bench time..

I have one more collegue ‘C’ who left the company and I can get a SD from him, but then he left earlier , so I still need to fill in the gap
What other supporting docs do I need to submit from this colleague C, if I take a SD from him.


On top of this I also heard that even though you have SD, you need reference letters from your leads or managers (2 of them) and need to get that attested too. Is this true, do we need this even after SD


Other question I have is, if we are unable to get the SD, can I just get a letter with rnr from my manager (not on company letter head) and get that attested by notary,, would that suffice all the criteria. Again these might be 2 letters too as I changed projects

Other Questions I have:
1. If DHS calls the HR,, what would they usually check with HR
2. Do I need to declare unpaid leave,, my paystubs for that time period says 0 as pay
3. can my collegue give me SD for time when I was on maternity.
4. Does DIBP contact HR from my past company I worked 8 yrs back,, like my first company
5. This first company on website has company start date as 2013 where as my experience with them is 2009 – 2010,, is it a problem


Other Supporting docs I can produce are:
1.	Paystubs with wipro logo
2.	Tax returns
3.	Offer letter
4.	Service letter / experience letter without RnR from wipro portal



Please suggest what should I do,, I am worried,, that I am unable to handle this so far


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question on Assessment and future DIBP verification incase if I have to go through.
> 
> I work for Wipro and HR denied giving me a letter with RnR mentioned in it.
> ...


Whoa!! that's a lot of questions  I will try to answer the best I can.

First of all, take it easy and go step by step. Don't worry about the employment verification yet, focus on the ACS first.
Try to get SD(s) for the entire period of time that you can claim. I am not sure unpaid leave and maternity leave can be counted towards experience.
With the SD route, at least for ACS, you won't need the reference letter, payslips and offer letter will be sufficient.

DHA can contact any employer for the employment you claimed for points. But it may or may not happen depending on how solid your employment evidence is. 
I suggest not to worry about employment verification from now itself and try to get reference letters as genuinely as possible and submit for ACS assessment.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question on Assessment and future DIBP verification incase if I have to go through.
> 
> I work for Wipro and HR denied giving me a letter with RnR mentioned in it.
> ...



Hi Deepika,

You might go through the link - Page 13 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Whoa!! that's a lot of questions  I will try to answer the best I can.
> 
> First of all, take it easy and go step by step. Don't worry about the employment verification yet, focus on the ACS first.
> Try to get SD(s) for the entire period of time that you can claim. I am not sure unpaid leave and maternity leave can be counted towards experience.
> ...




Thanks for your reply, but don't we need to submit the same SD's to DHS in future, can they be different SD's from the same experience period,, I mean can I submit the overall SD I have for now and worry about redoing the SD's again later for DHS??

Do DHS absolutely need reference letters from managers or leads even after having SD's??


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Deepika,
> 
> You might go through the link - Page 13
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf



Thanks , I already referred to this, they only mentioned you either need exp letters on company letter head / SD / Reference letters.. not all
With the above I can submit one of the three kinds of docs out of which paystubs was one which I have...

Some one told me we still have to submit 2 reference letters from (1 level up), signed and attested..so was very worried, so is it needed for DHS or not??

Also , does the SD have to state duration of each project for which the collegue is attesting,in that case the colleague cannot give me SD for entire period of work..I might have to get 2 or 3 different SD's. Is this OK


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your reply, but don't we need to submit the same SD's to DHS in future, can they be different SD's from the same experience period,, I mean can I submit the overall SD I have for now and worry about redoing the SD's again later for DHS??
> 
> Do DHS absolutely need reference letters from managers or leads even after having SD's??


Why do you need to get new SD(s) for DHA? You can use the same SD(s) that you submit to the ACS. So, while you get the SD(s) for ACS, just make sure they are correct and there will be no need for any modification.
And regarding the reference letters being must, I don't think so. There are many cases where it is impossible to get such references. That's the whole reason why they have SD. If you submit compelling evidence for your employment like payslips, offer letters, bank statements, PF statements, tax returns etc., you should be fine.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All, I have a new challenge. My lead who gave me a SD (already signed) from current company is leaving the company end of this week. I didn't file my ACS assessment yet. Would it be any problem if I go ahead and submit the application next week., I am still waiting on one exp letter from my ex-employer. Please suggest what can be done

As a backup I am taking a copy of the my leads exp letter which shows start and end dates of her employment..

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All, I have a new challenge. My lead who gave me a SD (already signed) from current company is leaving the company end of this week. I didn't file my ACS assessment yet. Would it be any problem if I go ahead and submit the application next week., I am still waiting on one exp letter from my ex-employer. Please suggest what can be done
> 
> As a backup I am taking a copy of the my leads exp letter which shows start and end dates of her employment..
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't matter if the person still works in the same organization or not. Just make sure that their contact details in the SD are still reachable.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

luvjd said:


> It doesn't matter if the person still works in the same organization or not. Just make sure that their contact details in the SD are still reachable.


Thanks for your reply, we just got to know the person is moving to Dubai in some time. So now I am worried her phone number might change too,, What can be done..??
Can I just send a email to ACS that she resigned from the firm after the SD and giver her new contact details after she moves to Dubai??


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your reply, we just got to know the person is moving to Dubai in some time. So now I am worried her phone number might change too,, What can be done..??
> Can I just send a email to ACS that she resigned from the firm after the SD and giver her new contact details after she moves to Dubai??


For ACS, it may not be an issue at all. They usually don't contact the employer/SD issuer. It will be generally the DHA, that contacts the employer if your application is picked up for employment verification. You can update CO later once you have the new contact details.
Don't bother too much about it and go ahead with your ACS application.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

luvjd said:


> For ACS, it may not be an issue at all. They usually don't contact the employer/SD issuer. It will be generally the DHA, that contacts the employer if your application is picked up for employment verification. You can update CO later once you have the new contact details.
> Don't bother too much about it and go ahead with your ACS application.



Cool, Thanks for the help


----------



## prashant89 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi ,
Can someone please share statuary declaration format for work experience for 189 Visa.


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

*Statuary Declaration Form*



luvjd said:


> Whoa!! that's a lot of questions  I will try to answer the best I can.
> 
> First of all, take it easy and go step by step. Don't worry about the employment verification yet, focus on the ACS first.
> Try to get SD(s) for the entire period of time that you can claim. I am not sure unpaid leave and maternity leave can be counted towards experience.
> ...



@luvjd - Could you please let me know if any good notary in Bangalore,India who can provide me the statuary declaration form with all the acs guidelines. Can they provide the stamp paper or do I need to carry. I already got Work experience letter from my past company but pending with one which requires SD. If you can share any SD stamp paper sample it would be great.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ammy8425 said:


> @luvjd - Could you please let me know if any good notary in Bangalore,India who can provide me the statuary declaration form with all the acs guidelines. Can they provide the stamp paper or do I need to carry. I already got Work experience letter from my past company but pending with one which requires SD. If you can share any SD stamp paper sample it would be great.


I can share the notary who did my attestation. But I can't PM you here as your PM feature is not enabled yet.


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am not sure about PM functionality as I am new to this forum but can you tell me how to enable PM feature.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ammy8425 said:


> @luvjd - Could you please let me know if any good notary in Bangalore,India who can provide me the statuary declaration form with all the acs guidelines. Can they provide the stamp paper or do I need to carry. I already got Work experience letter from my past company but pending with one which requires SD. If you can share any SD stamp paper sample it would be great.


Notaries are available in Bangalore outs side every sub registrar office office where the properties registration is done

Just go the sub registrar office convenient to you and contact any one of the notaries
They will guide you what all is to be done

Cheers


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank You


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ammy8425 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am not sure about PM functionality as I am new to this forum but can you tell me how to enable PM feature.


PM will be enabled after your number of posts cross some threshold.

You can easily get it done in the Mayo Hall court in the MG road. Just don't fall into the trap of lawyers outside, go into the building directly, there are many with desk. Outside, they quote a lot of fees even for simple stuff.


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

luvjd said:


> PM will be enabled after your number of posts cross some threshold.
> 
> You can easily get it done in the Mayo Hall court in the MG road. Just don't fall into the trap of lawyers outside, go into the building directly, there are many with desk. Outside, they quote a lot of fees even for simple stuff.


Thank you very much for your kind information. I will check the same.


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

luvjd said:


> PM will be enabled after your number of posts cross some threshold.
> 
> You can easily get it done in the Mayo Hall court in the MG road. Just don't fall into the trap of lawyers outside, go into the building directly, there are many with desk. Outside, they quote a lot of fees even for simple stuff.


Just a quick question as I am going by own do I really need an Immigration Consultant. I assume once I have the SD I can go ahead and submit for ACS Skill assessment.

I am planning to get this SD signed by my junior colleague for my current company as I can't request for Skill certificate though I have received for my past companies. Will it be okay to get this signed by my Junior colleague or is it really mandatory to get this done by senior level? For one of my Work Experience letter country name India is not mentioned wherein Hr did confirmed on email this is the format and they do not provide the Country name as the letter head contain India address. I will upload this confirmation email PDF as well. For one more work experience letter the full time hour is not mentioned wherein its mentioned as full time. Is this fine or do I need to anything? I am not sure as this what I have received from my past company HR and its per company standard.

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ammy8425 said:


> Just a quick question as I am going by own do I really need an Immigration Consultant. I assume once I have the SD I can go ahead and submit for ACS Skill assessment.
> 
> I am planning to get this SD signed by my junior colleague for my current company as I can't request for Skill certificate though I have received for my past companies. Will it be okay to get this signed by my Junior colleague or is it really mandatory to get this done by senior level? For one of my Work Experience letter country name India is not mentioned wherein Hr did confirmed on email this is the format and they do not provide the Country name as the letter head contain India address. I will upload this confirmation email PDF as well. For one more work experience letter the full time hour is not mentioned wherein its mentioned as full time. Is this fine or do I need to anything? I am not sure as this what I have received from my past company HR and its per company standard.
> 
> Appreciate your assistance.


You have jumbled up all the defects of the various SD in one single sentence

Separate each SD and list the defects individually
Give details of how long you worked at each location, where applicable 

Cheers


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

ammy8425 said:


> Just a quick question as I am going by own do I really need an Immigration Consultant. I assume once I have the SD I can go ahead and submit for ACS Skill assessment.
> 
> I am planning to get this SD signed by my junior colleague for my current company as I can't request for Skill certificate though I have received for my past companies. Will it be okay to get this signed by my Junior colleague or is it really mandatory to get this done by senior level? For one of my Work Experience letter country name India is not mentioned wherein Hr did confirmed on email this is the format and they do not provide the Country name as the letter head contain India address. I will upload this confirmation email PDF as well. For one more work experience letter the full time hour is not mentioned wherein its mentioned as full time. Is this fine or do I need to anything? I am not sure as this what I have received from my past company HR and its per company standard.
> 
> Appreciate your assistance.


On getting the SD signed by a junior colleague, i would recommend you to avoid that unless no other option. If not a senior person, catch a colleague who was at the same designation as yours. If none of the above works out then go for a junior colleague. 
ACS clearly says that it is preferable that the person signing the affidavit should be at a Supervisor level.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

yogjeet1984 said:


> On getting the SD signed by a junior colleague, i would recommend you to avoid that unless no other option. If not a senior person, catch a colleague who was at the same designation as yours. If none of the above works out then go for a junior colleague.
> ACS clearly says that it is preferable that the person signing the affidavit should be at a Supervisor level.




Hi,

As per above suggestions either a senior or colleague with same level would do. I recently did with a colleague having same joining date as mine and ACS accepted it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per above suggestions either a senior or colleague with same level would do. I recently did with a colleague having same joining date as mine and ACS accepted it.
> 
> ...


Just remember that ACS is not the final authority 
It’s the DHA

Cheers


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Just remember that ACS is not the final authority
> 
> It’s the DHA
> 
> ...




Ohh, but I am not claiming any points for experience. So you think will it cause any problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> yogjeet1984 said:
> 
> 
> > On getting the SD signed by a junior colleague, i would recommend you to avoid that unless no other option. If not a senior person, catch a colleague who was at the same designation as yours. If none of the above works out then go for a junior colleague.
> ...


Thanks but I was thinking to get it done by my junior. Please advise else I will get it done by my same level or senior.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Ohh, but I am not claiming any points for experience. So you think will it cause any problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s best avoided 
Whether it will cause problems or not, only time will tell
You are on a safer wicket if you have not claimed points for experience, but not totally out of the woods

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ammy8425 said:


> Thanks but I was thinking to get it done by my junior. Please advise else I will get it done by my same level or senior.


You are playing with fire, that’s all I can say

Cheers


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Kunalchaphekar said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh, but I am not claiming any points for experience. So you think will it cause any problem?
> ...


Why to avoid claiming any points for relevant experience as I already have work experience letter from my previous organisation in ACS format wherein for current I am going for SD. Is this impact while filing ACS skill assessment?


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

ammy8425 said:


> Thanks but I was thinking to get it done by my junior. Please advise else I will get it done by my same level or senior.


Would be risky. If you already have senior colleagues then why go for junior ones..


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Other documents with SD*

Just a quick question.

We need to submit certified copies of our first and last salary slips with SD, right?


----------



## sammy2 (May 31, 2016)

Hi @ammy8425, 

did you submit your documents to ACS and did you get any positive assessment from them?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> We need to submit certified copies of our first and last salary slips with SD, right?


Hi Akshay,

Scroll to Page 11 - Employment References - Each employment reference must contain - https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## Vishal_94 (2 mo ago)

I have worked for 3 years in a company, and out of which I can get statutory declaration for all tenure except the last 22 days from my senior, because my senior was relieved 22 days earlier than me, I am comfortable losing experience of these 22 days as it hardly matters, but will this work or not? Please suggest. Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishal_94 said:


> I have worked for 3 years in a company, and out of which I can get statutory declaration for all tenure except the last 22 days from my senior, because my senior was relieved 22 days earlier than me, I am comfortable losing experience of these 22 days as it hardly matters, but will this work or not? Please suggest. Thank you!


Absolutely no issues
Just make sure that you give the supporting evidence as required by ACS for statutory declaration 
Cheers


----------

